# Snares?



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Who makes a good all around snare? I would like something I can use for raccoons to yotes.

Any help?

Thanks


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

www.dakotalinesnares.com

www.snareshop.com/

Either one of these places has what you need.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Snares can be an awesome way to catch coyotes! What did you end up getting?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i make my own. not hard to do. something to do in the off season


----------

